# Another compose worth following - Vince Webb (YouTube)



## Markrs (Jun 20, 2022)

I recently discovered @vincewebb's YouTube channel, which has some good videos for those interested in media composition.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC512Fyk0n5j_hRkG7luGqyQ/featured


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 20, 2022)

Hi @Markrs ,

Thanks for posting about his YT Channel. Subscribed


----------



## Scottyb (Jun 20, 2022)

Looks good! Subbed just on your word! :-P Can't wait to check it out later tonight!


----------



## vincewebb (Jun 23, 2022)

Thanks very much for sharing @Markrs and for the sub @Scottyb and @muziksculp. Happy composing!


----------

